# pickeled bluegill



## pjpatterson (Sep 9, 2005)

Does any body have a good pickeled blue gill recipe????????


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah 5 gallons of fermented corn spread off a point does the job. Really makes those divers even more erratic in flight!!! :beer:

Sorry could not resist!


----------

